# DB mit Speicheradresse exportieren



## fahrenholzsaar (20 November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe hier im forum schon etwas rumgestöber, und für das exportieren von db's mit adresse ein paar lösungsansätze gefunden.

Mit pdf-creator bekomm ich hin. und mit texterkennungssoftware funktioniert
es auch! 

Es gäbe noch ne möglichkeit über die s7 kommunikationsschnittstelle,
aber weiß da nich wirlich weiter!
oder gibt es sonst noch praktikable lösungen!

danke schon mal!!


----------



## tiefflieger (20 November 2007)

in Verbindung mit WinCC flexible zum Exportieren von DBs und Symbolik aus Step7 und anschließendem Importieren in WinCC flexible habe ich den Variablen Konverter verwendet.
Kannste runterladen. Ist auch eine ausführliche Beschreibung dabei.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22060779

Achtung: schau auf die Version !!!! (wg Step7)

Vielleich hilft Dir das weiter


----------



## Lazarus™ (20 November 2007)

Also so einen dicken DB mit dem Generic-Printer und dem Step7 Converter,
das habe ich noch nie hinbekommen  
Vermutlich weil ich zu doof bin, oder das Tool ist einfach Shice 

Dürfte für die Entwickler bei Siemens ja auch kein Problem sein, einfach im Variablen-Editor vom Flexible zu sagen: Alle Variablen aus DBx, oder alle aus Symbolik rüberziehen...
Oder gibbet da was ???


----------



## volker (20 November 2007)

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> ...
> Dürfte für die Entwickler bei Siemens ja auch kein Problem sein, einfach im Variablen-Editor vom Flexible zu sagen: Alle Variablen aus DBx, oder alle aus Symbolik rüberziehen...



hmmgrrr. übertreibst du da jetzt nicht ein bisschen? :twisted:


----------



## Lazarus™ (20 November 2007)

Ja ne echt Volker....    Ich sehe das ein....   Ist zu schwer...
Eventuell müsste man da sogar Büroübergreifend was machen....  Und Nürnberg ist eben ein grosses Dorf...
Ich sehe das ein, wieder mal zu viel verlangt.....
  Es ist immer wieder schön, das man mit ein, oder zwei Zeilen den Nerv der Siemens Kunden trifft....

Immer schön nach dem Motto: Wieso einfach, wenn es auch Siemens gibt *harhaaaaar*

P.S.: Sollte hier mal ein Entwickler mitlesen: Reagieren auf dieses Forum...
... wäre von Vorteil !!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 November 2007)

Hi,
ich habe mir das C++ Programm das ich hier schonmal gepostet habe in Excel mit VBA umgeschrieben.
Die Excel-Datei ist im Anhang.

Den Datenbaustein in Step7 öffnen, alles markieren und dann in das Tabellenblatt "Quelle DB aus S7" einfügen.
Dann die Datenbausteinnummer eintragen und das gewünschte Format (+4.5, oder DB55.DBX4.5) auswählen.
Mit dem Button "Adressen generieren" werden dann die Daten mit Adressen ins Blatt "Ziel_step7_Adressen" kopiert.
UDTs funktionieren aber leider nicht, bzw. habe ich das noch nicht umgesetzt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## volker (22 November 2007)

das geht eigentlich ganz einfach.
(ich muss zugeben, das ich das auch erst aus der hilfe des von tiefflieger erwähnten progs habe )

installiere einen drucker generic/nur text an den ausgabeport file:
der drucker befindet sich bei den druckern unter standart.
druckereinstellung a3 quer.

so nun einfach den db damit drucken. fertig


----------



## fahrenholzsaar (6 Dezember 2007)

*danke!!!!*

 hallo, 

@thomas
vielen dank!! hab mir da jetzt selbst schon was geschrieben gehabt! ist 
ungefähr auf deine lösung rausgekommen! 
die umwandlung und formatierung hab ich auch schon in ein excel-vba geschrieben. 
aber danke für die vorlage, da kann ich mir noch anregungen und ideen holen!!!


----------



## cosmomaster (6 Oktober 2010)

volker schrieb:


> das geht eigentlich ganz einfach.
> (ich muss zugeben, das ich das auch erst aus der hilfe des von tiefflieger erwähnten progs habe )
> 
> installiere einen drucker generic/nur text an den ausgabeport file:
> ...



Hallo Volker,
habe die Druckereinstellungen auf A3 quer gestellt. Trotzdem kann er mir nicht die ganze Länge des Kommentare in einer Zeile darstellen sondern macht einen Zeilenumbruch.

Kann ich das irgendwie beheben?


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (4 Juli 2012)

*Probleme*

Hallo,

ein ähnliches Problem habe auch ich. Ich habe nun mehr alle Beitrage (meines Wissens) gesucht und gefunden, trotzdem habe ich meine Probleme.

Ich exportiere einen DB (nur bytes) über Drucken und den "generetic / text only"-Drucker auf meine Platte, lasse dann den Tag Converter seine Arbeit verrichten
 und erhalte eine Excel-Datei, in der in einer Zeile, durch Kommata getrennt, alle Informationen z.B. von DB1.DBB0.

Wenn ich diese Datei in WinCCflex Version 2008 Sp2 Upd3 einlese, erscheint eben diese eine Zeile komplett wie in Excel geschrieben unter "Variablen" + "Name".
 Ich versuchte, die Exceldatei direkt in Spalten zu unterteilen, jedoch nimmt Win CC flex dies neue Datei nicht an.
Versuche ich die Tag Converter-Datei schon beim importieren mittels "Optionen"+ "Dateien werden getrennt" + "Listenzeichen" + "," aufzulisten, passiert gar nichts in meiner Variablenliste.

Warum geht das nicht? Wo mache ich den / die Fehler?
__________________________________________________________
Ich weiss, dass ich doof bin, daher ja mein Nick, passend gewählt....


----------

